# Benelli vs. Beretta



## thehunterfisherman448

*What brand do you like more? Beretta or Benelli?*​
Benelli4560.00%Beretta3040.00%


----------



## thehunterfisherman448

What brand of gun do you like better? Give your favorite gun (either Benelli brand or Beretta) and why you like that brand.


----------



## usmarine0352

Three Words:

*BENELLI SBE II*

I rest my case.

:sniper:


----------



## HATCHETMAN

Had SBE gens 1 and 2 fail me more times than I care to speak of :******: . The gen 1 visited the factory 3 times before it was traded for the Extrema :x . Always jammed after the 2nd shot. Even had the 'smith at benelli actually tell me to get the Extrema after the 3rd trip!! Now that's customer service!! The 2nd time the Gen 2 SBE jammed in the field after proper break-in, I sold it to my buddy, who traded it for an Extrema after it jammed on him when he needed it most. Sweet shooting machine, NO JAMS!!!

:beer:


----------



## jgat

Xtrema 2 for me. I think they are both fantastic guns. The Xtrema is so easy to take a part and clean, I love it.


----------



## drjongy

I use a Benelli SBE I for all my hunting and wouldn't trade it for anything. For sporting clays I use a Beretta 686 White Onyx and wouldn't trade that for anything as well. I haven't taken the Beretta out hunting, though, too nice of a gun to get the wood scratched and dented. I voted for Benelli, the inertia system has never given me any problems and I think it cycles shells faster than anything out there.


----------



## verg

bought a extrema 2 this year..love it. bought it because the gun smith/dealer said according to his service record it is the least serviced auto he sells.


----------



## Horsager

5 years in a gun shop, exactly 1 Beretta 303 returned for service work, that was due to the owner re-assembling it improperly. I'm a Beretta fan, have been for a long time.


----------



## thehunterfisherman448

I have a Benelli M2. One of the softest shooting guns i have ever shot. Never jams even after the 5,000 plus rounds ive put through it. its extremely easy to disassemble. Very few parts. Ive shot a Beretta 20gauge Urika. It was a nice gun but, i didnt like that spring noice i heard after i shot it. I dont know if it was normal or not, but it was pretty annoying. Both make nice shotguns, but Benelli is my first choice.


----------



## Jungda99

I love my Beretta Extrema 2 also. I am biased though... I have never shot a "Jemelli" so I can't say anything based on personal experience. I do have some friends that complain about the Benelli being a single shot.


----------



## dennisd

Light, reliable and simple design.....Benelli Montifeltro.


----------



## thehunterfisherman448

Ive never heard of a BENELLI single shot before. Tell me were i could find one.


----------



## Horsager

thehunterfisherman448 said:


> Ive never heard of a BENELLI single shot before. Tell me were i could find one.


That'd be any Benelli owned by someone who doesn't know how to clean and lubricate the recoil return spring in the butt-stock.


----------



## usmarine0352

Another reason a Benelii can jam on teh 2nd shot is if you don't hold it tightly in your shoulder.

The Inertia Recoil system has to have a solid rest to spring back on.

Lots of guys slip the butt down on the recoil from the first shot and the 2nd shot jams.

Just keep the gun tight and you will be fine.

:sniper:


----------



## OBSESSED

Benelli SBE never failed me, even on 1 oz loads, which the factory doesnt recommend. they recommend a 1 1/8 oz load at min. Beretta had too long a forearm for my liking. Both are great guns.


----------



## HATCHETMAN

Hey guys...glad you fella's are happy with your Benelli's. I'm tickled to death that you've got functioning guns, and haven't had a problem. I'm aware of how to completely clean a gun, which includes cleaning of the buttstock spring assembly quarterly, and I tried shooting the gun while I had my back to a tree as well. So at this time I've eliminated operator error from the equation; and this hypothesis also coincides with the fact that the gun still jammed on the 2nd shot after 3 visits to the smiths at Benelli. Something else I thought I might mention is the aggravation of catching the bolt handle on your coat, or in the pit, and having that nice "clunk" sound when you pull the trigger at which time you have to rework the bolt to get a shot off. The good 'ol Extrema has nice tight spring tension on the handle which takes care of that issue too! I think Benelli has a winner with the M2. That little devil has NEVER jammed on me. We've all got what we like, so we're all happy :beer:


----------



## wirenut

Been shooting a Montefeltro for 15 yrs and love it. Not knocking Beretta, but I prefer inertia to gas.


----------



## Hardsell

Benelli's all the way. Doesn't matter which one you choose. There are two SBEI's and four SBEII's in my family. I've shot a lot of shotguns, and after a lot of extreme hunting the Benelli's are one of the best built shotguns in my opinion. I would safely say that it would be hard for someone to find a better built, easier to maintain shotgun than the inertia operated Benellis.


----------



## tgoldade

I own a Benelli SBE II and have been extremely happy with it. Have shot hundreds on 7/8 oz loads with no cycling problems. I would choose the benelli, the beretta's dont seem to fix me. I have heard a ton of good things about the berettas though.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Beretta Extreme 2......

It is a shooting machine. I have not had any problems with it. I also have the Kick off system. Hardly any recoil and your are still on target for your follow up shots.

I also owned a 303 a before that. Another great gun....would not have gottent he extrema 2 if this gun could shot 3 1/2".


----------



## mdaniel

Beretta Extreme 2......

It is a shooting machine. I also have never had a better shot gun and I have owned Mossberg 870 and Remingtons.. But the Beretta take heavy loads, like shooting light loads.. with out the sholder jerk..


----------



## cannon643

I'm happy with my Benelli SBE and Benelli Montefeltro. The Montefeltro was a wedding present from my wife 5 years ago and the only problem I've ever had with it was caused by me. (working the action by hand to load a shell instead of releasing it) I've had the SBE for waterfowl for about 4 years and have no complaints. I got burned shooting gas autos before and will never go back but if I did it would be an Extrema. I've shot one and it functioned well. Have had my eye on a Beretta O/U and believe they are to notch. Just my $.02.


----------



## Neanderthal

For me it has to be inertia driven. Gas guns are not for me. Isn't it great to have so many choices?


----------



## sdbaydogs

I own a SBE, M1 S90 20 gauge and a new Ultralight. All wonderful guns. Take care of them and they will preform flawlessly. Could you get a lemon with anything that has moving parts. YES. Is it very likely with a Benelli. NO. Beretta also makes an outstanding shotgun. I was shooting snow geese in a blizzard with an AL390 that was full of ice, snow and mud and it kept kicking 'em out. Buy what ever shoulders good, points good and feels natural to you. Someone made a comment about the "clunk" thing that happens with Benelli's. It happens because your bolt is not completely into battery. Not a gun problem but a shooter problem. IMHO


----------

